# N Scale Bachmann Set Help



## kiwileaguefan (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi,

I am from New Zealand, and I have been looking at purchasing the Golden Spike N Scale set from USA. I have read the set description and it states:

This product is equipped with a 110 volt power supply designed for U.S./Canadian customers. Additional adapters or converters may be required in other countries.

Now I have already purchased in New Zealand, an N Scale Set which came with a 240 volt power supply. Would I be able to use this power supply on the Golden Spike set if I purchased it from USA? Would the set work with this power supply?

The reason I ask this is because the Bachmann distributors for New Zealand have indicated they will not be bringing into the country any more Golden Spike Sets.

I appreciate your help.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

kiwileaguefan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from New Zealand, and I have been looking at purchasing the Golden Spike N Scale set from USA. I have read the set description and it states:
> 
> ...


Kia ora mate! I lived in NZ way back in the 1960's. I really miss the meat pies that one could get in the pubs as well as the great fish and chips! 
Anyhow, in answer to your question: The power supply that works in NZ should and will work there. The only difference is the input voltage. The output or track supply should be the same. also, it is easy to find 240 volt to 110 volt adapters. They are relatively inexpensive. I used on in the few years while I was in NZ to power my US stuff. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## kiwileaguefan (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the response Broke....yup I bet you miss those pies...what about the beer?? Haha

What do you mean by the input voltage?

Is it safe to assume that the DCC Command controller is the same as what you would get any where in the world? So all I should have to do is buy a plug adapter or throw the 110vol cord away and just use the cord I have from my other Bachmann set?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

kiwileaguefan said:


> Thanks for the response Broke....yup I bet you miss those pies...what about the beer?? Haha
> 
> What do you mean by the input voltage?
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the DCC Command controller is the same as what you would get any where in the world? So all I should have to do is buy a plug adapter or throw the 110vol cord away and just use the cord I have from my other Bachmann set?


No that is not safe to do that. It is more than the cord. You need to step down the NZ 240vac to US 120 vac (don't worry about 110, that is an older voltage standard and the nomenclature is commonly used to mean 118/120vac now. and now in the US 118/120 vac is standard.) As to the DCC command station, just read what the total power used (wattage) is, in their literature and get a step down 240ac to 120vac converter. You may want someone else on this forum to chime in. Some are much more knowledgeable (and younger) then I. Good luck Mate! Sorry to see that the All Blacks didn't do as well as expected.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

After thinking more, I believe that the command controller should be the same anywhere. The problem is the input voltage, i.e. 120vac and not 240vac. So a step down converter is all you should need. Maybe one like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/200-Watt-C...d=261270888303&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Never the less, I am aging pretty fast and I don't trust my own memory any more. Maybe Gunrunnerjohn could better elaborate.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Bachmann controllers*

My US non-DCC Bachmann controllers are two parts: a large "wall wart" and the controller itself; which are connected by a cord. The cord is connected to the wall wart, and has a plug on the other end that plugs into the controller. Both are rated at 16 VAC, 1000 mA. It would make sense that a manufacturer would make an assortment of wall warts for different country's electrical systems that are all compatible with the same controller, but you never know. Bachmann is pretty good about having their manuals online . . . I'd look there.


----------



## kiwileaguefan (Nov 26, 2017)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> After thinking more, I believe that the command controller should be the same anywhere. The problem is the input voltage, i.e. 120vac and not 240vac. So a step down converter is all you should need. Maybe one like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/200-Watt-C...d=261270888303&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> Never the less, I am aging pretty fast and I don't trust my own memory any more. Maybe Gunrunnerjohn could better elaborate.


This is my current power cord for the other Bachmann set. So i can use this on the golden spike set??


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

kiwileaguefan said:


> This is my current power cord for the other Bachmann set. So i can use this on the golden spike set??


When the power supply is a separate device, the simply use one from your country. If it is internal then you will need a step down converter, or use a totally different throttle. Check the polarity and output settings on the power supply, if they match you can use them, if the plug is the same. 

The trains are the same voltages around the world so a loco bought for the US or Japan will work just fine on track in your country.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The two items shown in the pics don't go together...the power supply feeds AC while the controller clearly requires DC.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm going to agree with Brakeman Jake - that "wall wart" would work with my non-DCC controllers but not that controller in the second pic. The controller in the second pic needs an AC adapter with a rectifier in it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> The two items shown in the pics don't go together...the power supply feeds AC while the controller clearly requires DC.


Good catch, I didn’t even notice until you mentioned that.


----------

